
Mixins, Forwarding, and Delegation in JavaScript - johanbrook
http://raganwald.com/2014/04/10/mixins-forwarding-delegation.html
======
sfeng
Particularly if you use coffeescript, mixen can be a more capable option:
[http://github.hubspot.com/mixen/](http://github.hubspot.com/mixen/)

------
drderidder
Really insightful write-up but after reading through those code contortions it
made me just want to stick with prototypal inheritance. If you have to go to
those lengths to get your code to work, it seems like maybe you're doing it
wrong, or using the wrong language...

~~~
peterashford
Very my much impression. What you can abuse JS to do is impressive and I would
never ever want to maintain a codebase that used these tricks.

~~~
ephemeralgomi
These aren't "tricks" or "abuse". They're design patterns.

------
jdlshore
Big improvement over the last one [1]. I learned some things. Looking forward
to seeing the next one.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7496968](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7496968)

------
ifandelse
Loved the post. Very nice & deliberate walk through of the various approaches.

------
mxxx
Nice and comprehensive article, cheers for the share.

------
enowbi
angularjs please

